#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: topoTools

## alkis.savvakis

Το πρόγραμμα topoTools εκτελείται μέσω Autocad (οποιαδήποτε έκδοση) και αποτελεί σημαντικό εργαλείο για μηχανικούς.
Ενημερώνεται καθημερινά και βοηθάει σε πολλές καθημερινές εργασίες όπως:
εισαγωγή τρισδιάστων σημειων στο Autocad από αρχείο textαναγραφή διαστάσεων και κορυφών σε γραμμή ορίουδημιουργία πίνακα συνεταγμένων γραμμής ορίουδημιουργία κανάβουυπολογισμός και σχεδίαση τρισδιάστατων τριγώνων (triangulation)δημιουργία και σχεδίαση ισοϋψών καμπυλών με αναγραφή του υψομέτρου των 
 μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε την εφαρμογή και να την χρησιμοποιήσετε δοκιμαστικά για 15 ημέρες από εδώ.

----------

